# Wealth tax & luxury cars



## sfah (7 mo ago)

thinking of moving to Spain full time in the near future .reading up on wealth tax now, can anyone guide me how to calculate my home in the uk and also what is classed as a luxury car???any amount or over a certain amount ?? thank you


----------

